# 1969 GTO deck lid emblem?



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

Does anyone sell a stick on type GTO deck lid emblem for a 1969?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Why would you want that? No one I know of sells a "stick on" emblem and factory had the pins and nuts. That is correct and easily installed. If you are afraid to drill holes in the paint you should put masking tape down before you drill and then touch up with a little paint around the holes to prevent rust. I hope this helps. :cheers


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

If you want a stick on GTO badge, the "new" 2004 -2006 GTOs probably used them. Won't be the correct size or font though.


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

ALKYGTO said:


> Why would you want that? No one I know of sells a "stick on" emblem and factory had the pins and nuts. That is correct and easily installed. If you are afraid to drill holes in the paint you should put masking tape down before you drill and then touch up with a little paint around the holes to prevent rust. I hope this helps. :cheers


The exact reason is because I don't want to drill holes. The car has already been painted and I have seen professionals screw up this easy installation. To complicate matters, I don't know if during the repaint if the deck lid was replaced or the holes were filled so I don't know what I would be drilling into.


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

Roger that said:


> If you want a stick on GTO badge, the "new" 2004 -2006 GTOs probably used them. Won't be the correct size or font though.


If it doesn't look original, I would prefer nothing. atriot:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Try looking on the inside of the trunk where the badge goes, you might be able to see where the holes were.


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

No evidence of holes on the back side either.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Could be a Lemans decklid. Look in the center portion and see if you can spot where the hole were filled in where the letters PONTIAC should have been. Again, drilling holes with the method I mentioned will work fine. Start with a 1/8" drill bit at the proper spacing between the pins using a template. If you need exact dimensions someone on here will be able to help. I'm off to work now or I'd give you them myself. Good luck!

Oh, and it's not a GTO without the emblems :wink2:.


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

No evidence of holes in the center either.

Emblems don't make it a GTO my friend. The VIN and the numbers matching drive train make this a real GTO.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:Yawn: Just trying to help.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Drilling the holes is not a difficult job if you take the proper precautions: multiple layers of "blue" masking tape, covering an area where you're going to drill and providing a safety margin in all directions of several inches. Carefully locate the holes, use an "automatic" spring-loaded centerpunch to mark them, drill SLOWLY with a small bit - 1/16th of an inch, and work your way up in increments until you've got the size you need for the pins. Before you remove the tape, press it down firmly around the holes to make sure it's sealed and then apply some sort of rust/corrosion protection to the bare metal to keep rust from starting there and getting under your nice new paint. 

Easy peasy --- just take your time, go slow, and be careful.


If you truly want a stick on emblem, then just get yourself a normal reproduction emblem and use a cutoff wheel to cut the posts off of it (again, carefully - that metal is very brittle and breaks easily). Use the same adhesive that's used for modern emblems.

Bear


----------



## RevGTO (Aug 10, 2014)

LeMans lids had the holes too. Don't think the Tempest did, but it had "Pontiac" letter in the lower center part of the grill.

I think a 72 GTO sticker emblem would look good there. It's a little smaller than the 70-71 style.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ive done what Bear recommended on my c10. Cut the posts off back and used body glue to put my super badges on. Been there for 2 years and they look perfect.


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

OK, I have decided to put my big boy pants on and drill holes. If ALKYGTO or BearGFR would please give me the template or some sort of measurement guidelines as to where the holes will need to be drilled, I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## RevGTO (Aug 10, 2014)

The right edge of the lower bar is 1.75" from the right edge of the trunk lid. The lower edge is 7/8" from the stainless trim on the lower trunk edge. If you don't have the trim, add another 1/4". 

With that in mind, you can apply a little paint to the points of the prongs, and after having all the dimensions taped off, touch it to the trunk lid and you will have your drill points.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Paint on the pins to mark the drill points is genius. 

I measured my mounting holes just now, and the center of the "right side" hole is 1 1/4" up from the bottom edge of the chrome trim and 3 1/8" to the left of the trunk lid edge. The emblem sits level with respect to the ground.

Bear


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

I eyeballed it and did the installation last night based on several pictures I examined of different cars. I just compared my hole with your measurements you provided and my hole is in the exact location from both measurements. Call me LUCKY. Man it sure is pretty........


----------



## RevGTO (Aug 10, 2014)

Very cool - good for you! A great feeling when you take a risky move from which there's no turning back during a restoration - and it turns out right!


----------

